# Where in Europe can singles get treatment legally?



## SallyAnn2010 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to this board - wow, amazing resource, but not quite sure where to start, so I'm posting this here and in the overseas forum too.

I'm a 44 year old single professional looking at DE treatment in Europe - I was thinking about Reprofit, but it seems like you have to be married to get treated there. Is that right? Is there anywhere else overseas that would take a single woman? 

thanks to you all!

SA xx


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Sally-Ann and welcome to the boards! Officially it is illegal for Reprofit to treat single women, however if you email Stepan directly at [email protected] and just don't mention being single it will be fine. Just say you're after IVF with DE and DS and take it from there. When you have any forms to fill out just leave the partner bits blank. Good luck!


----------



## SallyAnn2010 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi Caramac,

Thanks for the speedy reply! I see you've had a good result with Reprofit - congratulations.

I know this is slightly off-topic, but what happened with your GP when you succeeded in getting pregnant? Did you just tell them you'd had the treatment and they shrugged it off? Or do you not tell your GP either and let them treat it as a 'normal' pregnancy so to speak?

Thanks again!

SA


----------



## SallyAnn2010 (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks Cem - that's very helpful  

Quite a waiting list at Reprofit then ... I wouldn't mind taking a donor embryo - Is there a difference in cost between fresh DE and donor embryo I wonder - I could only see a cost for DE on the website. I guess the thing to do is email them as Caramac suggests and take it from there.

thanks again,

x


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks Sally-Ann! I hadn't mentioned to my GP my plans for ttc before I got pregnant. When I did get pregnant I told my GP but I didn't mention how as he never asked! He just referred me to the midwife who I obviously did tell the details to, because they have you fill out quite a detailed questionnaire that asks questions about the baby's father too. I just said I had IUI treatment with anon DS and that I didn't know anything about the father's medical history. How I conceived it therefore detailed on my pregnancy notes and although I don't broadcast it loudly - any one who has to read my notes knows the history! But then again, I'm not all that reserved about telling people in general!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Spain is legal for singles as i've had DE's there, other people go to Ukraine, Poland, Russia, Norway, Cyprus, Turkey so check out those places for singles I am pretty sure Eastern Europe you are fine.


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

I told my GP how I got pregnant and he was fine with it, he wrote a letter to the hospital and in that said how I got pg (not sure if he said what country) so the hospital knew when I went for my booking appointment and I was then referred to see a consultant because of how I'd conceived, it seems that some hospitals do that for anyone who had fertility tx. 

I also had tx at Reprofit with no problems. Wishing you lots of luck,
bingbong x


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Denmarks fine as well although I know nothing about donor eggs over there. Good luck.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Think Cem has the prices right - €3900 for DE fresh cycle and €1000 for FET
Another option in Czech with shorter waiting lists is Gyncentrum Ostrava...there's a thread on the Czech board and the results seem pretty good...

My GP was not helpful during treatment so when I got pregnant I bypassed her, made an appt with the midwife at the surgery and went from there. Had no probs with midwife (or sonographer at 12w scan) re double donation - I am having twins so get extra care anyway....but they were both very matter of fact about it all....
The only reason to really disclose the DE side of things is for the nuchal scan - you need to give egg donor age not yours. Otherwise I think it's largely irrelevant how you got pregnant   

Best of luck,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

SallyAnne
Could always contact:
http://www.myivfalternative.com
They'll organise everything for you and the wait list will only be a couple of months. They work alongside reprofit. Works out at approx £4800 - little bit more than organising it on your own but they take all the stress away...
All the best honey x x

/links


----------



## SallyAnn2010 (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for all your advice ladies! 

One question which came to mind over the last few days was, if I go to Reprofit "what do I say if they ask me why I can't conceive?"

I actually have no known problems - apart from now being a bit old! I have always had regular periods and used barrier methods with previous partners. If I went with Reprofit and was bluffing that I was married what would I say? I thought perhaps I could say something along the lines of partner and I have only recently met and we've been trying but nothing's happened. but then I thought they might want 'him' (who doesn't exist!) to have some tests done! 

I like the idea of using donor embryos - I realise it may take me quite a few goes at my age and I don't have an endless pot of money ...

xx


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Sallyann they won't ask if you email stephan and say you are interested in having donor egg with donor  sperm or donor fet with his clinic- he'll probably need to know basic hormone levels to sort protocol out. Just leave partner bit blank with any form your sent. There not big on huge consultations.


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

Sally-Ann, morrigan is right...they just won't ask you questions of this kind! So no need to worry about it. Stepan will probably guess that you're single but just won't ask anything about it!


----------



## SallyAnn2010 (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks both - good to know!


----------



## SallyAnn2010 (Nov 6, 2010)

PS  - Morrigan, when you say Stephan might ask for hormone levels, I guess you mean FSH and AMH tests? Would I just get those done privately here in the UK through a Spire hospital or some such thing?
Sorry for all the questions!
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

cem said:


> I think FSH/AMH are pretty irrelevant if you're having donor egg/embryo
> 
> C x


They are irrelevant for DE, what is important is a nice thick lining
Lx


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Greek clinics treat singles too 

FSH isn't totally irrelevant for DE - I had the test done when I had my last DE cycle - some Drs still like to know your hormone levels as it gives them a good indicator of the likely womb environment


----------

